# Airing up after airing down?



## umingmaq (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

New to the Beach Buggy thing...Moving to Texas soon and am looking forward driving down PINS. I did a search and didn't find an answer.

Here is my stupid newbie question:

How do you air up after you've aired down to drive on the beach if you don't have on board air?

I am assuming you just drive SLOWLY to the nearest gas station and air up...or does Padre Island National Seashore have air at the beach head?

Thanks, I know it's probably a duh duh dumb question, but I just wanted some responses from the pros.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have on board air but you can just drive to the nearest place to air up. I run a heavy F-250 (7,700lbs unloaded) and run the truck at 18psi and drive the whole week at Hatteras with out airing up. I can run the hwys but just don't go to fast or make any crazy fast turns. I air up for good before I head home.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

*Lot's of folks....*

never air back up. Those that live near the sand. When we fish for a week at a time we air down once and leave it alone. Now I will not drive over 55 for a long way but 10 miles here and there I have never had any probs...jus my 2 cents


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Agreed with above. I do not have a whole lot of exp but I do the same as above. Drive slow and sane, you'll be fine. Also I do not air down as far as everyone else (20-23psi) never had an issue with traction or tire issues. 

A couple time I just drove quickly onto the beach with full air to "see what there is to see". That got a little sticky @ 44psi but I never got to bogged down


----------



## umingmaq (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments. I've driven rocks and mud, but never really drove sand before.

If I don't have to install on board air that'll save me more money for that Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic rod, I've been ogling in the Catalogs.

Matt


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I use the Super-Flow MV50. While, yes, this is a knock off of the Viair 400P, it is a pretty good knock-off and works well for inflating tires on a OSV. Parks Off-Road did a review on this a few years back and found it to work pretty well. At around $60, it's reasonably priced and works fine for me in the 3 years I've owned it.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

NOW I do have to say that I keep AOB but that is for emergency airdowns (i.e. stuck) then air back up to 20ish


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

All of the above apply.
I air down at the start of my week at Hatteras, and air back up when heading home. Take it slow and easy out on the road and you will be fine.
If you want to be able to air up without installing on board air, I've never seen an argumant against those simple little compressors they sell at the auto parts stores. The ones that just plug into your lighter socket.
I bought one with the "slime" logo on it a couple of years ago, and it is still going strong, and I don't think it cost me $30.
It is my last ritual when leaving for home... 
And takes about one last cold beer to fill 4 tires back to 35psi.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

*Padre Island / Laguan Madre*

I go down every year and fish with an old friend. You are moving to one great fishing destination. I fish from my flats boat but you can fish from anything that will float in the LM. Speckled trout to make anyone envious. And Padre Island is 50mi of surf fishing heaven. Best of luck to you with your move.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Air down when you get there, leave it there till you leave. Drive slow and stay off highways.

Push comes to shove, Northern Tools carries a 12 volt car battery air inflator for under $60. It will take about 3-5 mins per tire to air up to about 25 lbs but it is worth having in the truck for THOSE situations.

Actually an air inflator should be part of any beach drivers on board equipment along with a 6000 lb web tow strap with hooks on each end, 12 ft min med-heavy duty jumper cables, at least one 4x6 board to go under the tires for traction, a shovel and last but not least a min of TWO air gauges.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

air down on the ramp.. when you find air, air up.. dont freak about it.. it wont kill ya.. unless you got insanely old tires or if you air down too far.. whats gonna happen is ur tire will wear on the outside tread.. no big deal.. just dont be dumb about airing down. dont go down too far.. i usually wait till i find free air to fill back up


----------



## Lowtide (Jun 16, 2010)

*Valve stems*

We just got back from OBX and guess we were a bit paranoid about driving with low air. We aired up a couple of times and ended up bending the stem on one tire valve and the air started leaking out! Fortunately we were right at RDT where there is an auto shop and got it fixed in a jiffy. I was thinking it might also be a good idea to get the tool that replaces these stems and a couple of stems. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

you cant do it unless you take off the tire so its pointless


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

don't have to replace the stem just the valve core and they are cheap and easy to do, no sense in not having a pack in any car.


----------



## Lowtide (Jun 16, 2010)

*thanks*

yep - my terminology needs work. No tire was removed so it was the valve core that was replaced..that is what seemed so easy and I figure that I can learn how to do that simple fix.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

oh yeah its an easy fix.. fine needle nose pliers and a back up one work too


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

hifu said:


> never air back up. Those that live near the sand. When we fish for a week at a time we air down once and leave it alone. Now I will not drive over 55 for a long way but 10 miles here and there I have never had any probs...jus my 2 cents


Ditto to the above;;;

Just keep it in the 40-45 mph range or less and watch out for speed bumps and pot holes.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Cars could drive on PINS years ago when I was there.
Sometimes though, the sand would turn sugary, and 4WD was needed. The sand would go from a parking lot hardness like Daytona Beach to the dune sand on the Assateague crossover in an afternoon. I fished the piers out front as the first 200 yds were flat and featureless. Good back bay fishing from a boat, or inlet fishing for specs and reds.


----------

